# sand blasting at home and cheap.



## 58wag (Jan 27, 2008)

so i don't know about all of you, but just because i'm not the most well off person, doesent mean that i want to cut corners when building my dream car. when i started to build my wagon i wanted to get it sandblasted, but i did not have 1,300 just sitting around. i already had my 26 gallon compressor. so i went to sears and they have a sandblasting kit, for 65.00. i bought the kit but the "hopper" as they call it was just a thin plastic container that holds the sand or meida, whatever you want to use. you can just buy the gun for 35.00 and that is all you need. you can buy the produvt to blast you're car at harbor freight or any other majoy paint store. or if you are on a real budget, you can go take sand from the beach. they both work, just wanted to pas on the info.


----------



## TheCaptain566 (Aug 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 58wag_@Nov 16 2008, 03:51 PM~12172777
> *so i don't know about all of you, but just because i'm not the most well off person, doesent mean that i want to cut corners when building my dream car. when i started to build my wagon i wanted to get it sandblasted, but i did not have 1,300 just sitting around. i already had my 26 gallon compressor. so i went to sears and they have a sandblasting kit, for 65.00. i bought the kit but the "hopper" as they call it was just a thin plastic container that holds the sand or meida, whatever you want to use. you can just buy the gun for 35.00 and that is all you need. you can buy the produvt to blast you're car at harbor freight or any other majoy paint store. or if you are on a real budget, you can go take sand from the beach. they both work, just wanted to pas on the info.
> *


If everyone had this attitude, many more nice cars would be built on a budget. Keep it up!


----------



## 58wag (Jan 27, 2008)

thanks homie


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

done the samething, but I use a siphon hose right out of the bag :biggrin: :biggrin: Im cheaper than you :thumbsup:


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheCaptain566_@Nov 16 2008, 06:44 PM~12174014
> *If everyone had this attitude, many more nice cars would be built on a budget.  Keep it up!
> *


X2


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 58wag_@Nov 16 2008, 04:51 PM~12172777
> *so i don't know about all of you, but just because i'm not the most well off person, doesent mean that i want to cut corners when building my dream car. when i started to build my wagon i wanted to get it sandblasted, but i did not have 1,300 just sitting around. i already had my 26 gallon compressor. so i went to sears and they have a sandblasting kit, for 65.00. i bought the kit but the "hopper" as they call it was just a thin plastic container that holds the sand or meida, whatever you want to use. you can just buy the gun for 35.00 and that is all you need. you can buy the produvt to blast you're car at harbor freight or any other majoy paint store. or if you are on a real budget, you can go take sand from the beach. they both work, just wanted to pas on the info.
> *


Daaam! thanx for the info.


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

good to know


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 16 2008, 11:18 PM~12175853
> *done the samething, but I use a siphon hose right out of the bag :biggrin:  :biggrin: Im cheaper than you :thumbsup:
> *


i have a harbor freight blaster,one of the big ones. 

i lay down a big tarp,and screen reuse it after wards


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

home depot 12.00 gun with 15 ft siphon hose....that's what I got haven't used it yet


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala+Nov 30 2008, 09:31 PM~12296665-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats where I got mine :biggrin:


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 1 2008, 12:38 PM~12301573
> *now thats cheap :0  :0 sand is like 4 bucks a bag, and your reusing it...... you beat me (no ****)
> :0  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


i get mine from northern tool.10-12 $ a 50lb bag. that coarse 40ish grit is ruff stuff.they have 40 -80ish grit,or coarse and fine sand. i think its called black diamond?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Black diamond is usually only $6-$7 at menards (midwests home depot). 

If you have any trouble with your sandblaster this site will probably help. It also explains the different media and such
http://home.fuse.net/davestr4a/Paint/Sand_Blaster.html

Biggest problem with blasters is keeping the moisture out. Here in the midwest in the summer we gotta use 2 dryers on the compressor or that shit gums up in there. And remember to wear a mask always, silicosis of the lungs doesnt sound fun.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Tractor Supply also sells Black diamond grit for sand blasting it's like $9-$10 a 20lb bag


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

go to home depot and get play sand,much cheaper than anything ive found


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

play sand is cheaper but it breaks down after 1 use usually. Black diamond is stronger and holds its original size so you can reuse it many times if your not blasting lots of grease.


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

:thumbsup: good to know.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Dec 2 2008, 05:18 PM~12314009
> *play sand is cheaper but it breaks down after 1 use usually.  Black diamond is stronger and holds its original size so you can reuse it many times if your not blasting lots of grease.
> *


shit worked real good for me but, it was cheap enuff to not have to reuse any of it


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

I know it depends . how many bags u guys think it would take to sand blast .the bottom of a 75 caprice . just a ? 50 pound bags


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Chelo ,,,, If you have a "Cambells" do it yourself center around you - I found 100 pound bags of blasting quartz for $7 a bag !!!!!!!!!!!


Call around to your home depots & shit ,,, They may have something better than the black blast available at menards for $8 a 50 pound bag........


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Dec 2 2008, 11:18 PM~12318832
> *I know it depends . how many bags u guys think it would take to sand blast .the bottom of a 75 caprice . just a ?  50 pound bags
> *


DEPENDS ON HOW MUCH YOU WASTE. YOU COULD PROBALY DO IT 2-3 BAGS OR LESS


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Dec 3 2008, 07:39 AM~12322128
> *DEPENDS ON HOW MUCH YOU WASTE. YOU COULD PROBALY DO IT 2-3 BAGS OR LESS
> *


thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Dec 2 2008, 10:18 PM~12318832
> *I know it depends . how many bags u guys think it would take to sand blast .the bottom of a 75 caprice . just a ?  50 pound bags
> *


took me 3 bags to do 4 a arms 2 trailing arms and 2 spindles and thats with an industrial blaster that has high psi. If you have lower psi youll have to hit the same area for a longer period of time and thus use more sand.


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

all this talk about sand blasting is making me wana go out and get one!! im sick of having to wire wheel everything to get the rust off :angry: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Dec 3 2008, 08:19 PM~12328083
> *all this talk about sand blasting is making me wana go out and get one!! im sick of having to wire wheel everything to get the rust off :angry:  :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


Im tellin ya, do your homework first, go to that website i posted on page 1, if you buy a cheap one youll end up having to upgrade all the hardware on it anyway.

Buddy of mine has the harbor freight blast cabinet, i did alot of my smaller parts in that thing with black diamond, works good actually. Cabinet is awesome for small parts, you just need 1 to 2 bags to do tons of parts until the sand gets greasy and cant be refed.


----------



## Nor. cali-lowlows (Jul 24, 2004)

If you keep a lot of glass bottles layin around you can crush it up real fine and use that. Our cheap ass teacher in high school made us use that shit. i used it to strip some of ARABs parts a few years back. it works but it left some tiny pits in the older shit.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Nor. cali-lowlows_@Dec 5 2008, 12:51 PM~12345088
> *If you keep a lot of glass bottles layin around you can crush it up real fine and use that. Our cheap ass teacher in high school made us use that shit. i used it to strip some of ARABs parts a few years back. it works but it left some tiny pits in the older shit.
> *


Now thats what i call being thrifty! :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

wear some protective clothing that chit get annoying pecking at you over and over!

good compressor to keep up with constant pressure helps.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

harbor freight has a gravity feed right now for 20 bucks


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

how much pressure do u guys use? i think i need a bigger compressor :angry:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@Nov 30 2008, 06:16 PM~12297075
> *home depot 12.00 gun with 15 ft siphon hose....that's what I got haven't used it yet
> *


$10 shipped :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

i have 3 different blasters , one holds 100lbs of sand , one holds 150lbs and the other one holds 600lbs of sand , when i use the small ones i blast on a concrete pad and recycle it as well , everyne talks bout being cheap , thats not why i do it the more you use the sand the finner it gets if you have a heavy pitted area the broken down sand or finner sand gets in the deep pits better . 

also it normally takes around 14-16 bags to do a complete car door jambs , dash , all the panels , i get my sand from the local brick masonary yard , a 50lb bag of sand is 5.50 if i buy a pallet of 185 bags i get it for 5.00 a bag . lol that might tell you how much sand blasting i do , i get 650 a car 

one thing beginers need to be very careful you will and can warp the shit out of a car if you get to close , best to blast when its cold outside , sandblasting creates friction , friction creates heat , heat warpes metal 

on my smaller blasters i use the shop compressors , with both my compressors running it will keep me at 110 psi while blasting and the guys in the shop can still use da sanders , grinders or what ever they want , the big blaster has its own stand alone compressor it puts out 175 psi continous :biggrin:


----------



## fatruss (Sep 4, 2007)

how does this method work?? does it take a long time??


----------



## fatruss (Sep 4, 2007)

i work as a sandblaster and i would say get some patriot sand it comes in 100 lb bags and is only about 7 dollars a bag, its not to coarse and its not so fine that you'll be sitting there for ever


----------



## knuckleheaded1 (Jan 10, 2006)

Make sure you wear a good respirator (fresh air system if possible) when you sandblast. The dust that you create with silica sand is hazardous to breath. If you dont you will feel it trust me!!!!


----------



## modelmangler (Apr 9, 2008)

yeah, i just bought a sandblasting unit (table top style) comes pre-assembled, and eveything included (gun, tips, hose)

workes awesome, harbour freight has the same system, but i bought mine for 130 bucks canadian, i just need a better compresser, and gotta buy some more sand, need a bag of that shit.



sandblasting your shit before chrome saves a few bucks! :biggrin:


----------



## fatruss (Sep 4, 2007)

i wonder how these cheap systems work , cuz i know i do it professionally at work but i know we spray at 115-120 psi unless its thin metal and it works fast but if we do anything that is powder coated then it takes 3 times longer and we charge 3 times more. we charge 45 dollars per sprayed bag


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

i buy the 100lb bags of medium sand for my blast cabinet for parts for around 6 bucks bag. and last me about a year before it gets pulverized for the point of no use .


----------



## flawless86 (Feb 22, 2009)

WHAT ABOUT SODA BLASTING???need ta strip my cutty to ta bare metal.....shitty painter.... :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

for paint its ok but not rust or bondo


----------



## flawless86 (Feb 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 27 2009, 09:29 AM~13700975
> *for paint its ok but not rust or bondo
> *


ok kool...after u get all ta paint off how do u prep ta surface to be primed..need some info tryin to do it my self


----------



## CadilacSmiff (Aug 9, 2005)

I found that the sandblaster from sears works real good. Thats after I tried the one from Harbor Frieght for $80. It keep clogging up and thats with a water seperator too.


----------



## slammin64 (Aug 30, 2005)

i use this place to do all my sandblasting !
they will let you rent the booth for 20.00 a hour 
or the cabinet for 12.00 a hour 

or you can let them do the work !

i prefer to do the work myself ofcourse 

these guys know there shit when it comes to sandblasting 
so if you guys need to know anything you can contact them and they
will help you out 

like pressures and so on


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

fuck everyone you guys just open my eyes on sandblasting ,can anyone give me some info on blasting a frame ? sand? , pressure ?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chef_@May 14 2009, 12:39 AM~13881960
> *fuck everyone you guys just open my eyes on sandblasting  ,can anyone give me some info  on blasting a frame ? sand? , pressure ?
> *


80psi gd 3 sand


----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

good info :thumbsup:


----------



## iHopp (Sep 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Dec 3 2008, 07:19 PM~12328083
> *all this talk about sand blasting is making me wana go out and get one!! im sick of having to wire wheel everything to get the rust off :angry:  :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


FUCK YA!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Nov 30 2008, 09:31 PM~12296665
> *i have a harbor freight blaster,one of the big ones.
> 
> i lay down a big tarp,and  screen reuse it after wards
> *


x2, but I do it on the driveway..... vacuum it back up with the shop vac, then strain it using the wifeys noodle strainer and then bag it :biggrin:


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

:0


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 14 2009, 06:31 AM~13882665
> *80psi  gd 3 sand
> *


 air volume more than anything, a little rinky dink compressor and tank isnt going to do the job


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Jan 20 2010, 07:26 PM~16355866
> *air volume more than anything, a little rinky dink compressor  and tank isnt going to do the job
> *


definetly...

i guess i just always assume everyones got a 100gal+ tanks etc :happysad:


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58wag_@Nov 16 2008, 05:51 PM~12172777
> *so i don't know about all of you, but just because i'm not the most well off person, doesent mean that i want to cut corners when building my dream car. when i started to build my wagon i wanted to get it sandblasted, but i did not have 1,300 just sitting around. i already had my 26 gallon compressor. so i went to sears and they have a sandblasting kit, for 65.00. i bought the kit but the "hopper" as they call it was just a thin plastic container that holds the sand or meida, whatever you want to use. you can just buy the gun for 35.00 and that is all you need. you can buy the produvt to blast you're car at harbor freight or any other majoy paint store. or if you are on a real budget, you can go take sand from the beach. they both work, just wanted to pas on the info.
> *


Ive got a 26 galklon compressor too, but it wont consistently put out material, I get like a few sec at a time


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

ok noob question i hear alot about sand blasting is it basically sanding a car just not with your hands but a machine basically throwing sand at your car at high speeds sanding it down??im just curious lol


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Jan 21 2010, 02:38 PM~16364356
> *ok noob question i hear alot about sand blasting is it basically sanding a car just not with your hands but a machine basically throwing sand at your car at high speeds sanding it down??im just curious lol
> *


pretty much, the sand is very abrasive, and the high speed just peels everything off leaving only the bare metal.  


Think of a pressure washer, but instead of water theres sand or some type of aggragrate.


----------



## Guero78 (Aug 6, 2009)

GOOD INFO!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 18 2010, 10:25 AM~16325757
> *x2, but I do it on the driveway..... vacuum it back up with the shop vac, then strain it using the wifeys noodle strainer and then bag it  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: i think i just found my new abrasive recovery technique :biggrin:


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 20 2010, 08:10 PM~16357304
> *definetly...
> 
> i guess i just always assume everyones got a 100gal+ tanks etc  :happysad:
> *


u would be incorrect slo.. i have a dinky ass 30 gallon.. which only works for air tools or 20 seconds of blasting :angry:


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

damn imagine if you sprayed somebody you dont like with a blaster :wow: :uh: yea i know that was dumb but wow i never knew that about sand blasting i might look into that thanks :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tko_818+Jan 21 2010, 04:21 PM~16366107-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if an industrial blaster....i known of cases where the person had to have limbs amputed due to "horse play"


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jan 23 2010, 05:55 AM~16384102
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  how much did spend on everything homie?


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDeville_@Jan 23 2010, 01:10 PM~16386179
> *  how much did spend on everything homie?
> *


$150 & thats for the Blaster, sand, & tarp

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/disp...temnumber=34202


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jan 23 2010, 09:23 PM~16389362
> *$150 & thats for the Blaster, sand, & tarp
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/disp...temnumber=34202
> *



Then it looks like a trip to harbor freight is in order :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Jan 24 2010, 07:10 AM~16392517
> *Then it looks like a trip to harbor freight is in order  :thumbsup:
> *


I always say Harbor Freight is the best place for a weekend builder to get stuff. People always rag on them & say its cheap shit but unless you build cars for a living & use your tools 8-10hrs a day 7 days a week there is no need to buy the best of the best Id rather spend that money on car parts


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jan 24 2010, 02:31 PM~16394510
> *I always say Harbor Freight is the best place for a weekend builder to get stuff. People always rag on them & say its cheap shit but unless you build cars for a living & use your tools 8-10hrs a day 7 days a week there is no need to buy the best of the best Id rather spend that money on car parts
> *


i have that same blaster it works great until you get water in it but thats cause my compressor is shit


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jan 24 2010, 03:31 PM~16394510
> *I always say Harbor Freight is the best place for a weekend builder to get stuff. People always rag on them & say its cheap shit but unless you build cars for a living & use your tools 8-10hrs a day 7 days a week there is no need to buy the best of the best Id rather spend that money on car parts
> *


x2


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 23 2010, 01:34 AM~16382184
> *not good
> if an industrial blaster....i known of cases where the person had to have limbs amputed due to "horse play"
> *


I got my hand one time at 90psi..........  you can definitly get jacked up  


a place I go to uses metal shavings hno: they make trailers so I ges they got tons of shavings layin around


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 24 2010, 10:17 PM~16400107
> *I got my hand one time at 90psi..........   you can definitly get jacked up
> a place I go to uses metal shavings hno: they make trailers so I ges they got tons of shavings layin around
> *


Damn, I wonder what you would need too use a sysem like that, plus what would be the pros and cons VS using sand or baking soda


----------



## el cuate-g (Sep 13, 2008)

I remember my high school teacher sand blasting the inside of a trunk got out to take a phone call and when getting back in stepped on the gun sand blasted his face. He couldn't see for about 2 months and had to keep going to doctors to get his eyes flushed.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

One thing about blasting at home, I've worn out alot of face shields. do they make any good shields with tear offs? the goggle/helmet kind just dont work good.

or is there some clear sheets I can stick over a regular shield?


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

maby make a mask to put over the face shield like mosquito mask style for out in the jungle / or bee keeper style

id just use some fine screen like for windows from ace hardware lol.


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Jan 29 2010, 12:56 PM~16451715
> *maby make a mask to put over the face shield like mosquito mask style for out in the jungle / or bee keeper style
> 
> id just use some fine screen like for windows from ace hardware lol.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Jan 29 2010, 12:56 PM~16451715
> *maby make a mask to put over the face shield like mosquito mask style for out in the jungle / or bee keeper style
> 
> id just use some fine screen like for windows from ace hardware lol.
> *


just order the blast hood from HF its good for its use


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

i am looing into one of these.. just for doing other shit to.. can you use this on car parts like doors, trunk floor an so on?


----------



## BigButta63 (Oct 13, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

has anyone built their own sandblasting chamber? I was looking at a few homemade ones online. Some ppl just use a rubber made container with a window in the lid and gloves attached. that seems like the easiest way but its definetly restricting size-wise. I am thinking about just making one out of wood, which doesnt seem like it would be very hard nor expensive. 

Just wanted to see if anyone has made their own and if they have any pointers. thanks!


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

where do you guys buy your blast media from? I know I can get play sand at home depot/lowes but what about glass beads or something else?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Mar 3 2010, 09:14 AM~16782380
> *where do you guys buy your blast media from? I know I can get play sand at home depot/lowes but what about glass beads or something else?
> *


for single use ouside blasting as pictured above playsand is ok, depending how bad it is you might have to strain the larger rocks out....

This is who i use for diff medias...
http://www.ttexindustries.com/

callem em up they are prety helpfull over the phone...


----------



## jerry62 (Nov 11, 2008)

I have a craftsman professional compressor 26 or 30 gal, and a harbor freight 40 pd sandblaster. Used 30 grit silica sand on the frame of my 62. I scrapped the grease and oil off first, and it didn't take long to sand blast. The set up worked great and i blasted a lot of other parts too, which saved a lot of sanding. I always had good pressure flow, and you should try to save, screen and reuse the sand. If you sign up for emails deals from harbor freight they email coupons and savings certificates 15 to 20 % off. I also joined the Craftmans Club at sears and save a few bucks on their tools.


----------



## jerry62 (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Mar 3 2010, 08:14 AM~16782380
> *where do you guys buy your blast media from? I know I can get play sand at home depot/lowes but what about glass beads or something else?
> *



Home depot, lowes, ace, I used 30 grit silica


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Just picked up a 110lb blaster from harbour freight, What would yall reccomend as in Media, pressure, distance, etc..? 
I need to blast my fire wall, Belly, Arms, rear end, frame.
Thanks fellas


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Apr 7 2010, 08:44 PM~17128148
> *Just picked up a 110lb blaster from harbour freight, What would yall reccomend as in Media, pressure, distance, etc..?
> I need to blast my fire wall, Belly, Arms, rear end, frame.
> Thanks fellas
> *


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

after you sandblast the underbelly can u just primer it or is there another step that has to be taken? I thought I heard that the sand leaves a residue that doesn't let the paint or primer stick


----------

